# hello



## jimmy (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi my names Jimmy.

I have been keeping mice on and off for about 10 years and im interested in takeing the hobby to the next level.

Iv always bought them straight from a pet shop with little regard to specific breads, but would like to find a pair of satin does with the intention of breading in the near feauture. I would specificaly like an argente satin and a dove satin.

i was hopeing someone would be able to point me in the right direction, and give me a few helpfull tips and pointers so here i am.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi

When you say the next step, do you mean breeding or exhibiting? If you are interested in exhibiting I'd recommend you go to a mouse show and have a look around and talk to some breeders. Once you see all the different varieties you may change your mind about what you want to keep!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## Obi-Don (May 13, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Paul


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi!!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Hiya Welcome to the forum


----------

